# Travel Advertising > Arts and Culture >  Chinese art and culture

## heenam

China have great art and culture from many centuries.
What do you have to say about China art and culture?

----------


## gerogecha1

I like Chinese art. The history of Chinese are is very old. Chinese art is very good and world class.

----------


## farny

Chinese culture is one of the world's oldest.[1][2] The area in which the culture is dominant covers a large geographical region in eastern Asia with customs and traditions varying greatly between towns, cities and provinces. Important components of Chinese culture include literature, music, visual arts, martial arts, cuisine, etc.
Chinese art is visual art that, whether ancient or modern, originated in or is practiced in China or by Chinese artists. The Chinese art in the Republic of China (Taiwan) and that of overseas Chinese can also be considered part of Chinese art where it is based in or draws on Chinese heritage and Chinese culture. Early "stone age art" dates back to 10,000 BC, mostly consisting of simple pottery and sculptures. After this early period Chinese art, like Chinese history, is typically classified by the succession of ruling dynasties of Chinese emperors, most of which lasted several hundred years

----------


## mikehussy

Chinese culture is one of the world's oldest. The area in which the culture is dominant covers a large geographical region in eastern Asia with customs and traditions varying greatly between towns, cities and provinces. Important component of Chinese culture include literature, music, visual arts martial arts etc.




Cheap flights to Mombasa

----------


## tomcrouzee

I agree with you all. All give information are very useful for us. According to my knowledge, Chinese culture has fascinated many people moved around the world, unique and exceptional as well as elegant and inspiring. Chinese art is full of charm and beauty rare.

----------


## NicollettecanD

I don't like chinese art.

----------


## pollys

I have been to China and it is a very wonderful country.I like the food and culture too.

----------


## Harrisondekker

Chinese art is very good. It's different from other art.

----------


## Mrzkarolna

I like chinese art. It look very good.

----------


## Cillianwonder

I like Roman art style.

----------


## Imangreen

Chinese are is the most beautiful are in the world.

----------


## DamienKeys

I like chinese wallpaper.

----------


## Cybillpr

I like to watch chinese art. I feel good watching chinese art.

----------


## Swankwill

We can find mind blowing chinese art.

----------


## Ashleytina

I love watching chinese art.

----------


## Genespears

After traveling in China I am attached to Chinese art.

----------


## Harrisondench

I love art and I feel chinese are is best.

----------


## Wekjulie

I have chinese painting in my room. I like Chinese buddha art.

----------


## Alekcosby

I feel amaze watching Chinese art. It look beautiful.

----------


## Ironrida

I have got one chinese painting given by chinese friend.

----------


## KateMay

I have four paintings from China and for me - is the best!

----------


## davidsmith36

Chinese society is one of the world's most seasoned. The zone in which the way of life is prevailing spreads an expansive geological locale in eastern Asia with traditions and customs fluctuating extraordinarily between towns, urban communities and regions. Essential parts of Chinese society incorporate writing, music, visual expressions, hand to hand fighting, food, and so on. 

Chinese workmanship is visual craftsmanship that, whether old or cutting edge, began in or is honed in China or by Chinese specialists. The Chinese workmanship in the Republic of China (Taiwan) and that of abroad Chinese can likewise be considered some portion of Chinese craftsmanship where it is situated in or draws on Chinese legacy and Chinese society. Early "stone age craftsmanship" goes back to 10,000 BC, for the most part comprising of straightforward earthenware and models. After this early period Chinese craftsmanship, similar to Chinese history, is commonly arranged by the progression of decision traditions of Chinese rulers, a large portion of which kept going a few hundred years

----------


## karanprakash

Absolutely right.

----------


## trumpy

is it for real? are you sure?

----------


## Galeria45

I like chinese culture

----------


## Galeria45

People are also humble there.

----------


## Galeria45

Chinese ladies are also very beautiful.

----------


## Galeria45

I love them.

----------


## Galeria45

I want to know more about them.

----------

